# Temporary accommodation in Singapore



## ciappi

Hi,
We are moving from Germany to Singapore in September'08 and we need to find a temporary accommodation (1-2 months) for two adults and two children. Does anybody know of any good web sites to find temporary housing in any area? We want to save as money as possible in this temporary apartment/rooms, since we have plans to look for a long term (2 years) condo/apartment.
Can anyone recommend which areas for renting a condo/apartment? We have a primary school child and the office will be at Science Park Road. Our budget is between S$2000-S$3000. Could we get somewhere convenient (near MRT/Bus, school, etc.) for the money we have?

Thanks a lot for any help


----------



## sulis84

Hi,

Still looking for temporary accommodation ? Perhaps you can called Sara Tay at PN realty.. Hope that she will give you the best place or the best opinion about temporary accommodation.. I'll PM you for the details..


----------



## shlee

ciappi said:


> Hi,
> We are moving from Germany to Singapore in September'08 and we need to find a temporary accommodation (1-2 months) for two adults and two children. Does anybody know of any good web sites to find temporary housing in any area? We want to save as money as possible in this temporary apartment/rooms, since we have plans to look for a long term (2 years) condo/apartment.
> Can anyone recommend which areas for renting a condo/apartment? We have a primary school child and the office will be at Science Park Road. Our budget is between S$2000-S$3000. Could we get somewhere convenient (near MRT/Bus, school, etc.) for the money we have?
> 
> Thanks a lot for any help


my unit is available next to Serangoon MRT station. 2 bedroom condominium with full facilities such as swimming pool, gym, tennis court etc. 

Let me know if you are still looking for unit at [email protected]


----------



## anthonyjeremiel

*Help for rent*

Hi Ciappi!

I'm Anthony Jeremiel, and I'm a property agent here in Singapore. give me a call so I can help you to look for cheap units for rent. Cheers!

Anthony Jeremiel
+65 91522122



ciappi said:


> Hi,
> We are moving from Germany to Singapore in September'08 and we need to find a temporary accommodation (1-2 months) for two adults and two children. Does anybody know of any good web sites to find temporary housing in any area? We want to save as money as possible in this temporary apartment/rooms, since we have plans to look for a long term (2 years) condo/apartment.
> Can anyone recommend which areas for renting a condo/apartment? We have a primary school child and the office will be at Science Park Road. Our budget is between S$2000-S$3000. Could we get somewhere convenient (near MRT/Bus, school, etc.) for the money we have?
> 
> Thanks a lot for any help


----------



## shlee

shlee said:


> my unit is available next to Serangoon MRT station. 2 bedroom condominium with full facilities such as swimming pool, gym, tennis court etc.
> 
> Let me know if you are still looking for unit at [email protected]


Hi Thanks, already rented out.


----------

